# Eggliner problems



## Budd (Mar 22, 2008)

My first Eggliner arrived from the States yesterday (3 more to come), I excitedly unpacked it and hooked up a power supply to some track (I run battery's so this was a big task) to give it a test run,







turned to







then







when it didn't go, there was a serious bind in the drive train, it virtually stopped at each revolution of the wheels then would take off till that tight spot came around again. Warranty was my first thought but I would have to send it back to USA from Australia, it would be easier and cheaper to just buy another and make this a dummy, so I had nothing to lose so out with the tools and pull it apart. I found the bind was in the swivelling gear box, also found 2 of the 4 screws that hold this together were real loose, I tightened them with a prayer but







it didn't fix it, it is not as bad but still has a bit of a bind, maybe a bit of running before the grandson sees it (glad he didn't come around last night) will fix it.
Has anybody else had this problem, or more importantly, has anyone got a cure?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was this new? Loose screws suspicious. 

Greg


----------



## Budd (Mar 22, 2008)

Couldn't find what was causing the bind then I found out the grand kids were coming for tea so I cheated and removed the worm shaft and uni joint from the swivelling end, problem solved, runs really smooth now (just like it should), this fix may stay permanent as 1 axle drive is more than enough traction anyway.
It was a brand new Monarch Butterfly still in its plastic when I got it Greg, this one certainly slipped past QA.
Put a circle of R1 down with a power supply for the kids, they loved it, just have too wait for the Lady Bug, Russian Jewel and ATSF (which may end up painted like a soccer ball) to go with it. I dropped the hint to my wife about one for the xmas tree and the little darling suggested getting one for each grand child, so that is 3 for now, 1 for me with possibly another 3 to come. Hope the rest run better!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When Eagle Wings Ironcraft has their open house in april there is a layout with several Eggliners on it. It is such a joy to watch the kids as several eggliners chase each other around in a circle. They get so excited. Then when they are allowed to run them it is even more fun. I got one to use as my C E O's office car.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd email Aristo, get to Navin and tell him your problem. He will probably send you a gearbox so you don't have to ship the unit back. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Budd (Mar 22, 2008)

I will give that a try Greg, I don't have anything to lose.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have problems, email me privately. I still have a few friends there. There are people who definitely want to do the right thing. 

Greg


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2 eggliners and they run flawlessly, very happy with them. Once you get it fixed up, you'll be happy!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

We ran a metric dozen on Easter. Some run at different speeds but all seem to get along when coupled together. I hope we are not straining any gears this way. I have run across your problem once before but when getting the jammed gear got meshed properly we haven't had the problem since. May be you got a hard boiled egg?


----------



## Budd (Mar 22, 2008)

I was eggcited when they arrived, but then my mind got scrambled when I found the gear problem, then my next two arrived, the Russian Jewel was eggcellent but my blood hard boiled when I discovered they had sent a Pennsy one rather than the Lady Bug I had ordered, this is getting beyound a yoke.
In all seriousness, I feel like I am being jerked around here, postage back to USA makes it costly to send back for replacement so I suppose I am stuck with one I didn't want, investigations are continuing, I shall keep you posted.
Excellent little things though, we had an open house at our club today and they were a hit with big and little kids.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I said, contact Navin (you can use email) and ask if he will send only the motor block. 

Did you do this yet? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I said, contact Navin (you can use email) and ask if he will send only the motor block. 

Did you do this yet? 

Regards, Greg


----------

